# Randall Diavlo 1 vs 5



## sifi2112 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Interested in these heads but not sure which to get ...?

Just practice/home studio use & probably gonna pair with V30 112 as I figured it might be a better choice than the 'combo' versions ... but please feel free to recommend speakers as well.

I'm after an amp that can capture (high) gain low tuned tight riffing 

Which should I get ? And why ?
Or perhaps I should also consider H&K Tubemeister 5 ?

Thanks in advance guys, appreciate any/all advice & opinions ... think this is just such a great site ... it's like the 'guitar fountain of knowledge'


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

I would go for the 5 watt for more head room. 6V6 will have tighter bass and less clean break up. 

The H&K is nice but has no FX loop.


----------



## drinkinsum (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a RD1H with a RD112 and it's perfect for home use - I love it.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not sure how important the effects loop will but guess its nice to have. Can the 5 be used at bedroom levels without being too loud yet still sounding good ?


----------



## tscoolberth (Jan 19, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Randall would have way more on-board gain than the H&K.

Is it the consensus that Vintage 30s have the most amount of "ballz" on the low end while being tight? I have a Jet City 1x12" which uses an Eminence of some sort but it is brand new not even broken in so I can't really compare to a closed back cab with Vintage 30 1x12".


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 19, 2014)

tscoolberth said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Randall would have way more on-board gain than the H&K.
> 
> Is it the consensus that Vintage 30s have the most amount of "ballz" on the low end while being tight?



Eh, sort of. The Vintage 30 has a VERY distinct mid presence which makes guitars punch through a live mix. Bear in mind this means that until you really break it in you may be very disappointed in how ridiculously harsh it sounds. I know I was. As far as "ballz" on the low end, that comes from the oversized 4x12s that they usually come in.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 19, 2014)

Does the V30 need to be driven hard ? I'm looking at getting a good low volume sound.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah it sounds good at low volumes if you like its sound. Keep in mind that if you only play quietly it will take much longer to lose its initial harshness.


----------



## Kalsten (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry for resurrect this post.

I am also in the same situation, where I am deciding between the 1W and 5W versions of the Randall Diavlo. I will pair them with a Harley Bengon G112V (Celestion V30 Vintage), and I am also thinking on getting the maxon OD808.

It is just for me to play at home, as I play only metal for fun, so I am not in needs of clean sounds in this amp.

Should I go for the 5W, or the 1W is all right? I have tried to find out, but for each person that recommends the 1W, there is another that says that the 5W is better.


----------



## Elric (Nov 3, 2016)

This is just me but given that they retail for only $50 apart in price, I would pick the 5W for the headroom and because the 6V6 is a legit power tube and a little brother to 6L6 (presumably). That 12AU7 that they are using for power in the 1 watter is repurposed just to get that low output, so I would expect a more traditional feel from the 5W amp. Plus, it's "4" "more".


----------



## wakjob (Nov 3, 2016)

I think member Mordacain had both at one point. If I remember, he said that the 1 watter sounded better because the 12au7 is two tubes in one. So the RD1 has a class a/b push-pull design, where as the RD5 is a single ended class a. 

I recall him saying that the RD1 actually sounded fuller.

If I'm misremembering I hope he chimes in and corrects me.

PS the FX LOOP is fantastic! Mike Fortin did a great job with these little amps.

yep,


_Personally, I'd go for the Randall. Well, not the RD5...it's the weakest of the bunch. I'd go either RD20 if I needed something gig-able or the RD1 if I was just looking for home use. The Dark Terror is cool for sure if you like the Orange tone.

I have the RD1 and it stomps the RD5. There's just something about the single-ended 6V6 power section of the RD5 that just doesn't do it for me. The RD1 utilizes the 12AU7 in a push-pull fashion with the twin triodes...just sounds more like a big amp in my experience. The RD5 I had stopped being used after I picked up an RD1.
_


----------



## Kalsten (Nov 4, 2016)

wakjob said:


> I think member Mordacain had both at one point. If I remember, he said that the 1 watter sounded better because the 12au7 is two tubes in one. So the RD1 has a class a/b push-pull design, where as the RD5 is a single ended class a.
> 
> I recall him saying that the RD1 actually sounded fuller.
> 
> ...



Yep, I think I have read all the topics about the RD1 and RD5 in this website, and I have to admit that I was leaning towards the RD1 because of this comment. But I have also seen in other places (I ask about this in Reddit, for example), that people recommend the RD5 instead of the RD1.

What I am afraid is to buy the RD5 and realize that to play at home I have to leave it at volume 1 or 2, because in my understanding, an amp sound better if you crank it up, right?

I am going to play always alone, with a 1x12 (Celestion V30 Vintage), close to the computer to play backing tracks from it.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 4, 2016)

All amps sound anemic when they aren't pushing the speakers enough to physically move them.

I have the RD1, and it sounds fine. But sounds great around 6-7 on the volume. And that's a wee bit too loud for my apartment.


----------



## Kalsten (Nov 4, 2016)

wakjob said:


> All amps sound anemic when they aren't pushing the speakers enough to physically move them.
> 
> I have the RD1, and it sounds fine. But sounds great around 6-7 on the volume. And that's a wee bit too loud for my apartment.



Could you describe how loud does it sounds at 6-7 volume? Would it sound loud enough for playing alone, compare to the volume you usually watch movies, for example?

I want something that I can crank to feel "powerful", if you know my meaning. I don't need to play for crowds, and I will be playing very close to the amp (2 meters or 3), but I want to play a powercord and say "wooooo"


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I had the 5 watt version and when cracked its sounded...not good. To much tube breakup and compression. Its sounded awesome at lower volumes though. Recorded out sounded awesome e as well.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 4, 2016)

Kalsten said:


> Could you describe how loud does it sounds at 6-7 volume? Would it sound loud enough for playing alone, compare to the volume you usually watch movies, for example?
> 
> I want something that I can crank to feel "powerful", if you know my meaning. I don't need to play for crowds, and I will be playing very close to the amp (2 meters or 3), but I want to play a powercord and say "wooooo"



I'm the flag bearer for digital modeling for what you just described.
Can't beat it for that pissed off loud amp impression at whisper volumes.



cwhitey2 said:


> I had the 5 watt version and when cracked its sounded...not good. To much tube breakup and compression. Its sounded awesome at lower volumes though. Recorded out sounded awesome e as well.



Same with the RD1. 3 o'clock is pushing it too the limit of clean power amp delivery, after that it compresses in a bad way for high gain stuff.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 5, 2016)

I was in the same situation. I actually read this thread before it was bumped. I ultimately went with the RD5H. I found one used for $168 shipped in like new condition. I couldn't find an RD1H cheaper so that was what did it for me.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 5, 2016)

So interestingly, despite conventional wisdom, the 5 watt Diavlo does not have more headroom. It actually has less low-end thump and a fizzier top. The power amp is actually class A single-ended in the 5 watt version. Think of it as a tweed champ with a higain preamp.

By comparison, though lower wattage, the 1 watt version uses both triodes of a 12AU7 in push-pull configuration. It sounds both punchier and fuller.

As a note, I owned both - a combo version of the 5 watt and the head version of the 1 watt. 

I actually used the 1 watt as a power amp for my homebrew Fender preamp and it was quite lovely - a nice full bottom end and the appearance of ample headroom at low volume.

I paired both with a Mesa Boogie Mini Recto 1x12 (slanted) cab with the stock V30 and it was fantastic.

In short, I highly recommend the one watt version, it sounds great at everything but max volume. The 5 watt never sounded great to me and only sounded it's best at about half volume (it was either too fizzy thin on lower volume or too fuzzy thick at higher volumes).


----------



## wakjob (Nov 6, 2016)

^
Always wondered if changing the 6v6 to an old RCA would improve things with the RD5?

Did this with my old tweed amp. Simpler/older circuit, but I'm now a vintage tube hype convert.


----------

